# It's broke!



## Brokenhandle (Aug 21, 2022)

Sure is weird the carousel keeps getting broke! Just disappears! Funny thing is I signed onto the forum on my computer and homepage looks like this









It's fine on my phone but when I looked at my phone the carousel is gone. Is there no worthy posts to put up? Bellies are on racks drying for smoking later today. Have to mix up brine for jerky yet to be dehydrated later today as well.
Has the recession we're not having caused cuts here as well? And yes, being an ass with that last comment...but I'm kinda old school and expect a certain standard be upheld! It's missing! Maybe 

 TulsaJeff
  can do something to get this rectified.

Ryan


----------



## tropics (Aug 21, 2022)

you will survive mine looks the same
Richie


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 21, 2022)

Ryan , now what did you do, 
You broke mine also


David


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 21, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Sure is weird the carousel keeps getting broke!


Spinner probably isn't broke. I'm guessing that the threads that were up there expired by default and dropped off. We just need some new content up there to get it running again. Staff probably busy and have not had time to put some new stuff up there.


Brokenhandle said:


> Funny thing is I signed onto the forum on my computer and homepage looks like this


Wow...no issues like that on my end, but I did not log in all afternoon. That's kinda weird...

Robert


----------



## cmayna (Aug 21, 2022)

No carousel here.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 21, 2022)

No carousel here either. There is a problem that they are trying to solve. None of us can feature anything on the carousel. Believe me we have tried many times. It will work for a while then nothing. 
Al


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 21, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> No carousel here either. There is a problem that they are trying to solve. None of us can feature anything on the carousel. Believe me we have tried many times. It will work for a while then nothing.
> Al


Can you give me a hint on what to do with my desktop? Not much of a computer guru...should I get the hammer out for a tune up?

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 21, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Ryan , now what did you do,
> You broke mine also
> 
> 
> David


I warned you how many times? 

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Aug 21, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Sure is weird the carousel keeps getting broke!


I told you to quit spinning it so fast.


----------



## normanaj (Aug 21, 2022)

I'm having similar issues as 

 Brokenhandle
 the homepage thread titles are cropped so you only see the first few words of the thread titles but this is only happening in Firefox. No carousel regardless of browser or OS.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 21, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> should I get the hammer out for a tune up?



I normally give mine 4 light taps with the 4LB maul. Than off to the store for another desktop PC

David


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 21, 2022)

Some things sure are a pretty site though!







Ryan


----------



## tbern (Aug 21, 2022)

beautiful picture!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 21, 2022)

Smoking some bacon today, it's a beautiful day.













Ryan


----------

